# SUSHI-If you can roll a fattie you can make sushi-STEPS & QVIEW!



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

We make a lot of sushi here, it's healthy & low calorie.

Normally I like to use salmon or tuna, but we have some friends coming over who won't eat raw fish.

So we made California rolls. They are imitation crab, avocado, & cucumber.

They are fun to make & a good project for a winter day, when your stuck in the house.

Here is what we start with.

The bamboo rolling mat is the only thing you will need to make these.

A lot of the grocery stores carry them now, or you can get one online.

Other than that you will want.

Low sodium soy sauce, sushi rice vinegar, sushi rice (this is important, it must be sushi rice),

pickled ginger, English cuke, Imitation crab logs, avocado, & wasabi.













1 (2).JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Oh I almost forgot the Nori (toasted seaweed), Walmart carries this.













2 (2).JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






I wrap the mat with plastic wrap for easy cleanup.













2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






The other ingredient (optional) is toasted sesame seeds.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






The main thin about making sushi is to get all the ingredients sliced the same size.













4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Make the rice your usual way. We use a rice maker. Next add 1 TBS of the vinegar to the rice & mix well.

But be careful that you don't smash or break the rice kernels. 













5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






I put a little oil on my gloves to keep the rice from sticking to my fingers.













6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Then you take one sheet of the Nori, with the rough side up & a ball of rice about the size of a tennis ball.

The rice will stick to the rough side better, so make sure the rice is going on the rough side of the Nori.













7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Start at one end & spread the rice evenly across the Nori.

Again being careful not to smash the kernels of rice.













8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Try to get it the same thickness overall & go all the way to the edges.

At this point you can begin to put the filling in with the rice on the inside, but we like the rice on the outside.













9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






So you just flip the Nori over onto the bamboo mat. This is why you use sushi rice. It will stick to the Nori & not fall off when you flip it.













10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Now start to add the ingredients, keeping them very uniform in size all the way across the rice.

I started with the crab, this is why I used the logs. They are very uniform in size.













11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Next the avocado.













12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






And finally the cuke, you can see I have one long piece of cuke without any seeds.













13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Now using the mat, we start to roll it up. It is very important not to over stuff these.

You can over stuff a fattie & make it work, but not sushi.













14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Keep rolling until you get a nice tight roll.













15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Pushing with your fingers to keep it tight.













16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Then finally wrapping the mat all the way around the roll & squeezing it so the roll seals & is nice & tight & uniform in size.













17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Then unroll it & it should look like this.













18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Next we like to roll them in the toasted sesame seeds, this is optional too.













19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






It gives them a nice flavor plus it looks cool.













20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Now onto the cutting board.













21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






You are going to want a very sharp knife & slide the blade back & forth, sawing the sushi roll.

Also rinse the knife in water after each cut to keep the rice from sticking to the knife.













22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Cut the roll in half & then each side into 4 pieces.













23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






So you end up with 8 pieces of sushi. OK one down & three to go.













24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






There they are all ready to go. I think I can make sushi as good as any sushi restaurant & it sure is a whole lot cheaper.













25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






Ready to serve. With pickled ginger, wasabi, & soy sauce.













26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






I like to put the wasabi & ginger on top & dunk it in the soy sauce.

To get the right flavor you have to eat sushi in one bite. It's a big bite, but the only way to eat it.













27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 14, 2017






I hope some of you try this.

Not only does it taste good, but it's a very healthy meal.

And it's fun to make.

If you don't like any of the ingredients you can substitute what you like.

We have used cream cheese, carrots, salmon, tuna. Just about any combo will work.

My favorite is crab, salmon & cream cheese.

Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 14, 2017)

Great tutorial! Very detailed, clearly shown and easy to follow.


Readers:
Keep in mind just because "Traditional Sushi" is seafood and or vegetable based, does not mean you can not experiment with other ingrediants. We will on occasion have groups that want something fun and unique. They are usually very diverse office Teams. We will give them a bunch of traditional and non-traditional ingrediants. Some of the rolls they come up with are very interesting.  Some work and others need a little more help.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice!  We love sushi and rolls but have never attempted to make them, now I have a procedure to follow!

Point!


----------



## gary s (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you deliver ???    Grate Step by Step    My wife likes California rolls I like Salmon and Tuna the best.








              
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow Al, very impressive!  Is there anything you don't make from scratch?  I'd like to vacation in your back yard haha great tutorial!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

Great looking sushi Al! We like to make Gỏi cuốn (salad rolls) when we make sushi. My wife's really good at wrapping the rice paper, me not so much! 

Point!


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 14, 2017)

Ok Al, are you sure you don't own a couple great little al fresco dining joints down there? Great step by step,looks delicious! 

Points!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice Job! We hold a Sushi Party now and then. Cook off 4cups of rice and get, tuna, salmon, Krab and everyones fav...EEL! We make 15 to 20 fat rolls and kill them with cold beer and a lot of laughs...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 14, 2017)

Great skills! Just as good looking rolls as you would see in a specialized place.

I tried my hand at sashimi once, not even maki (rolls) or sushi (rice topped with fish). Sashimi, a slice of high quality fish meat. How hard can it be? I couldn't get them right. Never tried again. Paying someone with better skills to do it (take out). I can make though tuna carpaccio (Italian sushi?) and tartare.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

jarjarchef said:


> Great tutorial! Very detailed, clearly shown and easy to follow.
> 
> 
> Readers:
> Keep in mind just because "Traditional Sushi" is seafood and or vegetable based, does not mean you can not experiment with other ingrediants. We will on occasion have groups that want something fun and unique. They are usually very diverse office Teams. We will give them a bunch of traditional and non-traditional ingrediants. Some of the rolls they come up with are very interesting. Some work and others need a little more help.


Thank you!

Your right, there are so many combo's that you can come up with.

Al


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Very nice! We love sushi and rolls but have never attempted to make them, now I have a procedure to follow!
> 
> Point!


Thanks Charlie!

I really hope you give them a try!

Al


gary s said:


> Do you deliver ???    Grate Step by Step    My wife likes California rolls I like Salmon and Tuna the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

I'm with you, I like Salmon & tuna the best too.

Al


worktogthr said:


> Wow Al, very impressive! Is there anything you don't make from scratch? I'd like to vacation in your back yard haha great tutorial!


Thanks Chris,

We do like to spend the day making stuff from scratch.

If your ever in the area on vacation, your certainly welcome to stop by.

I'm sure we could come up with something to eat & drink.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking sushi Al! We like to make Gỏi cuốn (salad rolls) when we make sushi. My wife's really good at wrapping the rice paper, me not so much!
> 
> Point!


Thanks Case!

I grew up in the 60's, everybody knew how to roll a joint.

Just like making sushi!

Al


Smokin Jay said:


> Ok Al, are you sure you don't own a couple great little al fresco dining joints down there? Great step by step,looks delicious!
> 
> Points!


Thanks a lot Jay!

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice Job! We hold a Sushi Party now and then. Cook off 4cups of rice and get, tuna, salmon, Krab and everyones fav...EEL! We make 15 to 20 fat rolls and kill them with cold beer and a lot of laughs...JJ


Thanks JJ!

That sounds like a lot of fun.

It's funny, but everyone says they don't like raw fish so I usually only make a few for myself.

Then guess what, all of a sudden they want to try it & I don't get any.

So from now on I think I'll just do half & half, and I bet the fish is gone first!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow !!  Al, I've though of making sushi before but never have.  I will be trying this for sure, thanks for the post !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow !! Al, I've though of making sushi before but never have. I will be trying this for sure, thanks for the post !


Thanks Justin!

I hope you give these a try!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Great skills! Just as good looking rolls as you would see in a specialized place.
> 
> I tried my hand at sashimi once, not even maki (rolls) or sushi (rice topped with fish). Sashimi, a slice of high quality fish meat. How hard can it be? I couldn't get them right. Never tried again. Paying someone with better skills to do it (take out). I can make though tuna carpaccio (Italian sushi?) and tartare.


Thank you so much!

Somehow I missed your post!

I think you should give it another try.

Practice makes perfect!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice presentation on the sushi Al.

I really like sushi but my wife is not that big on it.


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

That is a great step by step Al,I have been making them for years never thought of posting it.Point for you

Richie


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 14, 2017)

Al, Nice thread, we make ours exactly as you although not always California roll.

Why do people think sushi is eating raw fish? When I mention sushi, many will turn up their noses until they are convinced to try it and find there may be no fish or meat of any kind in it. I’ve learned not to even mention the seaweed/nori wrap. LOL

The knife I use for sushi only is sharpened on one side only, flat on the other, learned that from a sushi chef in Spokane.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Al, Nice thread, we make ours exactly as you although not always California roll.
> 
> Why do people think sushi is eating raw fish? When I mention sushi, many will turn up their noses until they are convinced to try it and find there may be no fish or meat of any kind in it. I’ve learned not to even mention the seaweed/nori wrap. LOL
> 
> ...



It's because people have been misinformed on the terminology. Sashimi is raw fish. Sushi can be raw or processed fish or no fish at all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2017)

nepas said:


> Very nice presentation on the sushi Al.
> 
> I really like sushi but my wife is not that big on it.


Thanks Rick!

I guess it's an acquired taste, but most who try mine seem to like it.

Al


tropics said:


> That is a great step by step Al,I have been making them for years never thought of posting it.Point for you
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

I wasn't sure if any of the folks on here were making sushi, so I thought I'd post a tutorial.

Al


Mr T 59874 said:


> Al, Nice thread, we make ours exactly as you although not always California roll.
> 
> Why do people think sushi is eating raw fish? When I mention sushi, many will turn up their noses until they are convinced to try it and find there may be no fish or meat of any kind in it. I’ve learned not to even mention the seaweed/nori wrap. LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom!

Yea those one sided sushi knives are nice, but most are pretty expensive.

We just use a real sharp filet knife.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's because people have been misinformed on the terminology. Sashimi is raw fish. Sushi can be raw or processed fish or no fish at all.


I agree Case, that is one of the reasons I put this thread up.

Hopefully someone will give it a try that wouldn't have before seeing this.

Al


----------



## meatsweats86 (Jan 15, 2017)

Great tutorial. Made these all the time when the wife was prego. I like to mix shredded crab with mayo and siracha. Cooked Shrimp and smoked salmon are also great substitutes for non raw sushi rolls. 

One thing I did learn from a friend, the pickled ginger is to eat before or after each piece to cleanse you palet. i used to put it on every piece, but I think it masks the flavor so I stopped. To each is own though.

I've made these for a lot of people who turned their nose when they heard the word sushi and now they are eating every roll possible including sashimi. I've eaten a lot more cooked and fried fish in my day that has tasted way more fishy than any sushi or sashimi I have ever eaten.

I would make these in college and my roommate would always steal them from the fridge. He hates wasabi so I decides to substitute one roll with wasabi instead of avacado. He quit eating them without asking':devil:

Points to you. Hopefully someone will see this,give it a whirl and change their mind.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2017)

MeatSweats86 said:


> Great tutorial. Made these all the time when the wife was prego. I like to mix shredded crab with mayo and siracha. Cooked Shrimp and smoked salmon are also great substitutes for non raw sushi rolls.
> 
> One thing I did learn from a friend, the pickled ginger is to eat before or after each piece to cleanse you palet. i used to put it on every piece, but I think it masks the flavor so I stopped. To each is own though.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir!

I used to eat the ginger between bites of sushi, but I found that I like it better on top of the sushi.

Occasionally I still eat a piece between bites, but most of the time I like it on top.

Al


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you for this great thread, Al! I learned a lot. Of course, I don't know much to begin with!

Points

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

Disco said:


> Thank you for this great thread, Al! I learned a lot. Of course, I don't know much to begin with!
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!

I appreciate it very much!

Hope you give these a try!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 16, 2017)

Those rolls look delicious Al. I like the tip about oil on your fingers to stop the rice from sticking.

Yes, we even eat sushi in Montana!

Very nice - Points


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks delicious Al!! Haven't made any in a long time. I think the last time I made rolls I used smoked lox, cream cheese, cucumber and capers. Kinda like a lox bagel in roll form.


----------



## xray (Jan 16, 2017)

Al, great looking sushi and tutorial! 

I've been wanting to do this for a long time. The wife and I used to eat ALOT of sushi and it got me thinking to buy a bamboo mat to make the rolls.

But I never got around to doing it and we just ended up always buying sushi from Wegman's sushi bar...I'll have to start making my own.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks Great Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pretty Even!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Step by Step Too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Another thing I'd have to eat by myself though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jakester (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for the post, we love sushi and looking forward to using your recipe! Points to you brother!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2017)

Al,

How many rolls would I need to make to feed a boat full of hungry fishermen.....and women?     Never attempted to make my own sushi.  Something to add to my bucket list.

Nice  presentation indeed.  Point!

Oh......and do the gloves need to be blue in color?


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Al,
> 
> How many rolls would I need to make to feed a boat full of hungry fishermen.....and women?     Never attempted to make my own sushi.  Something to add to my bucket list.
> 
> ...


Craig You may already know this,the pickled ginger is great to help get someone over being seasick

Richie


----------



## jakester (Jan 16, 2017)

Al - so you use raw salmon over smoked lox?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Those rolls look delicious Al. I like the tip about oil on your fingers to stop the rice from sticking.
> 
> Yes, we even eat sushi in Montana!
> 
> Very nice - Points


Thanks John!

Appreciate it!

Al


Mdboatbum said:


> Looks delicious Al!! Haven't made any in a long time. I think the last time I made rolls I used smoked lox, cream cheese, cucumber and capers. Kinda like a lox bagel in roll form.


Thank you!

There are so many combo's that work, it's pretty hard not to be able to come up with one for everybody!

Al


Xray said:


> Al, great looking sushi and tutorial!
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long time. The wife and I used to eat ALOT of sushi and it got me thinking to buy a bamboo mat to make the rolls.
> 
> But I never got around to doing it and we just ended up always buying sushi from Wegman's sushi bar...I'll have to start making my own.


Thank you!

We used to buy it all the time too.

But it is really expensive, & very cheap to make yourself.

I admit the first few times I made it, it wasn't too pretty, but it still tasted good!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bear!

I'm sure you could come up with a combo of ingredients that you all would like!

Al


jakester said:


> Thank you for the post, we love sushi and looking forward to using your recipe! Points to you brother!


Thanks Jake!

I know you will enjoy it!

Al


cmayna said:


> Al,
> 
> How many rolls would I need to make to feed a boat full of hungry fishermen.....and women?     Never attempted to make my own sushi.  Something to add to my bucket list.
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig!

You would be surprised how filling these things are, 6-8 a piece & it's a meal.

And yes the blue gloves are a must!

Al

And yes


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Craig You may already know this,the pickled ginger is great to help get someone over being seasick
> 
> Richie


I've heard that too!

Perfect food for a fishing trip!

Al


----------



## shrews824 (Dec 28, 2017)

I've really been wanting to try my hand at sushi.  I always thought it would be too difficult.  You make it look and seem easier than expected.  I'm going to have to give it a go now!!!


----------



## idahopz (Dec 28, 2017)

That looks great, Al!


----------



## jakester (Dec 28, 2017)

Tried this with LOX, awesome stuff!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 28, 2017)

Year late to comment but I guess since it already got bumped.. 

Looks fantastic! Nice meal sir! And point for step by step with Q view.. 
Hope your managing your pain well..
Take care.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks Guys, yes it is really easy to make. The biggest thing to remember is to cut everything very precisely so it’s all the same size and don’t over stuff it. My favorite way is with lox too.
Al


----------

